# Need cheap headphone amp for AKG 701's



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 21, 2012)

Posted one of these threads a while back and have been making do with a cheap tube amp since then I got off Ebay, this things is really starting to annoy the shit out of me with hissing and crackling I'm getting through my phones and really want a decent headphone amp for upto £100 that won't give me this kind of shit. 

It's fine when I have music playing as the music does drown the hissing out though I like to keep my phones on when I am not necessarily listening to anything to stop me constantly taking them off and putting them back on and with no sound going through them the hissing is unbearable. 

Answers on a postcard.


*EDIT:* is it worth perhaps looking at a soundcard with integrated headphone amp for my budget as an alternative?


----------



## option350z (Jul 22, 2012)

The objective 2 amplifier is a great amp to build. People do sell them pre-built. You can find them between 100-144 depending on where you look, already assembled. I built this amplifier for less than 50 total minus the casing. One of the best in that price range.


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 27, 2012)

The O2 is good. Have one here with me that I built and it powers all sorts of headphones really well.


----------

